# using Water hyacinth as nitrate filter?



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

I was reading a couple of DIY nitrat filter articles, and the main thing is build a second tank(plastic or galss doesnt matter) and the putting some fast growing plants and making some circulation between the main tank and the plants tank and then the plants will suck the nitrate....

I know the plant Water hyacinth(Eichhornia crassipes) and I was wondering about just putting it in the main tenk instad of build the second tank, I understand the main problem is light, because hyacinth needs very strong light,
so what other plant you think I could use that has:
1.not submerged
2.very fast growing
3.doesnt need strong light

thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

What is the cause of your high nitrates? If a temporary condition, why not just do several water changes until you're down to a desirable level? If a chronic condition, identify what's causing it and try to correct it. This seems easier than putting water hyacinth into your tanks.


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

Bert H said:


> What is the cause of your high nitrates? If a temporary condition, why not just do several water changes until you're down to a desirable level? If a chronic condition, identify what's causing it and try to correct it. This seems easier than putting water hyacinth into your tanks.


Bert,

no its ok I dont have nitrate problem I will explain to you why I asked:
I will be importing rare plecos from brazil soon, I will keep them in a bare bottom tanks(I will keep them for sale) with a built in bio filter, and some light so they will be seen better, I thought that maybe by putting some floating plants in there I will make my tank alot better:
1.lower my nitrates
2.better oxygen
3.shaded tanks
4.if a pleco will want to eat some he could just go up and eat some

the main point is I want a :fastgrowing,low light loving, floating plant...
I think I found one:

Hornwort(Ceratophyllum demersum)

it will do good in low light and its told that it will suck nitrate like crazy...

what do you think is it good?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Good old fashioned duckweed should work too.


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Good old fashioned duckweed should work too.


your right bu duckweed is small and as small as the plant is the less he could suck nitrate... right?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hornwort does grow in lower lighting and does a good job of sponging up excess nutrients.


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

Bert H said:


> Hornwort does grow in lower lighting and does a good job of sponging up excess nutrients.


thanks bert!

my Q is : does it use CO2 from the air? i'm asking because I understand that if it does that then it will do the nitrate sponge affect... right?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornwort uses CO2 in the water column, unless it is growing emersed (out of the top of the tank). Duckweed and other floating plants can use CO2 from the air. Hornwort will still work well in your setup.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Tell me about the rare plecos.


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Hornwort uses CO2 in the water column, unless it is growing emersed (out of the top of the tank). Duckweed and other floating plants can use CO2 from the air. Hornwort will still work well in your setup.


great!

maybe I'll combine the two, I heared that duckweed could cover the surface so strong that the surface couldnt make contact with air therefore not oxidizing properly... I heared of a guy in israel who lost all his fish in his tank(nano) because of this....

mrbelvedere138:

what do you want to know?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you run an airstone to break up the surface I don't forsee that ever happening. You could do both, but the duckweed would shade the hornwort. I would just go with one or the other. Another option is java moss free floating in the tank.


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

thanks aaron!


----------

